# Hey Roosevelt, Hey Bonnie and Hey..zle..........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

are on their journey to their new home with Cricket. I called her this afternoon and broke down and cried. I will miss them so much, but I KNOW that they will have a wonderful happy home in CT. I've had Roosevelt and Bonnie since July 12, 2000. They both were just squeakers. We won our very first race with one of their daughters and her brother was second place, exactly one minute behind. At least they will ALWAYS be together now. 4841 (Hey.zle) will now have a 4-ever mate also. So, I guess I can just be content to see pics and get updates on them every so often. I want to thank Cricket publically for giving my babies a home. All of my birds are special, but you always have those VERY SPECIAL ones, and these were 3 of mine. 
Also, here's the tracking number for their box. It's supposed to be a 2 day delivery, be we are HOPING that they make it tomorrow sometime. Say a little prayer for my sweeties that they will have a safe and uneventful trip. I love you Roosevelt, Bonnie and 4841..........   

EQ 359227348 US


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I know they'll love living with Cricket and will miss you, Renee! I'm wishing them a safe and easy trip straight to their new home. And hey, I think I thought of Heyzle!!   Fingers crossed for safe trip (I know how nerve-wracking it is when they're in-transit!)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I almost cried right along with you. But, Cricket will be a great mom and like you said, you'll be able to see pictures and hear about them frequently.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Renee and Cricket,

Best wishes for a swift, safe journey for the babies.

Linda


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wishing your special birds a safe and comfortable journey.

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ALL WILL BE WELL! 

SENDING BEST SAFE JOURNEY TRAVELING VIBES !!!

Will watch for Cricket's "ARRIVED SAFELY" POST!! 

I know you will miss them, Renee, but they will be so HAPPY in their new home!

SENDING WARM COMFORTING HUGS TO YOU !!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Me too Renee... hugs your way! You have done a wonderful job taking care of these precious pigeons and they will always feel the love you gave them. I will post photos and give you updates often! They will arrive to an indoor sunroom while they adjust to Ct and me! After quarantine, they will be off to their new loft of nothing but lazy days and (after winter) sunshine!!! They will always be together and Hey-zle will have a mate!!! Yes Maryjane, you did come up with that one! A favorite Hey name for sure! Thanks! Bonnie, Roosevelt and Hey-zle(4841) will be welcomed into my flock with open arms, er, wings and such! I know it is hard saying goodbye, so don't... say so long and know photos and updates are on the way! I look forward to each of their personalities! You do know I have loved them since you first sent me photos right??? I will post once they are safely at their new "home"... in the meantime, travel wishes surround them... fingers crossed for a Tuesday arrival! hee hee!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Me too Renee... hugs your way! You have done a wonderful job taking care of these precious pigeons and they will always feel the love you gave them. I will post photos and give you updates often! They will arrive to an indoor sunroom while they adjust to Ct and me! After quarantine, they will be off to their new loft of nothing but lazy days and (after winter) sunshine!!! They will always be together and Hey-zle will have a mate!!! Yes Maryjane, you did come up with that one! A favorite Hey name for sure! Thanks! Bonnie, Roosevelt and Hey-zle(4841) will be welcomed into my flock with open arms, er, wings and such! I know it is hard saying goodbye, so don't... say so long and know photos and updates are on the way! I look forward to each of their personalities! You do know I have loved them since you first sent me photos right??? I will post once they are safely at their new "home"... in the meantime, travel wishes surround them... fingers crossed for a Tuesday arrival! hee hee!


You are so sweet. Thank you. I cried again,but I'm through now. They are on their way to the life they deserve. They did what I needed them to do while they were here and they will always be in my heart. Good night.........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sending my bests thoughts and prayers for a safe and speedy trip for Bonnie, Roosevelt, and 4841.

Renee, I know exactly how you feel about sending your babies out, but I also know how it feels to be a recipient of a bird coming by USPO. Sending warm thoughts of comfort to you, but it will be easier once the birds arrive. I'm sure Crickett will provide a wonderful home.

Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, the birds are in CT:

_Label/Receipt Number: EQ35 9227 348U S
Status: Enroute

Your item was processed and left our WALLINGFORD, CT 06492 facility on November 14, 2006. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 
_

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cricket just called!!! I"M SO HAPPY
Her husband has gone to the PO to pick up those sweet sweet birdies..........She said she would call me back in a little while. Hopefully she'll be on here later to update us all.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, that was fast!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Boy, that was fast!


It was!!! The PO would not guarantee next day delivery, but I told Cricket last night that I thought they might get there today. When I went out to the loft this AM I looked at Roosevelts box, which is locked closed now and wondered where they were. He was being quite vocal yesterday when I left them at the PO. He was NOT happy about being in a dark box, plus I think he knew that Bonnie was right next to him. Hopefully he won't be TOO mad when he gets to his new home.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Am anxiously awaiting news!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just talked to Cricket. The birds are there, safe and sound and eating, drinking. She said she'd be on later to give everyone the low down.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

Great news!  

I'm sure that has put your mind at ease knowing they are fine. I know you must be happy and relieved.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I just talked to Cricket. The birds are there, safe and sound and eating, drinking. She said she'd be on later to give everyone the low down.


*PHEW!!!*

YIPPEE !!! YAHOOOOOOO !!!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Quick Update! They are all here and well. The folks at the Post Office had them out on the counter and when they called me I was able to tell them their names... so some kind postal worker spoke softly to them! My husband picked them up and played a flute for them... they all were quite calm when I broke into the box to liberate them. Roosevelt immediatley picked on Bonnie, so I have three different cages set up in my sunroom. Currently, they are each enjoying some seed and water... They are able to see my loft out one window, and Roosevelt started cooing and strutting as soon as he saw the other pigs in the aviary! They are even more lovely in person and I am thrilled to have them here safe and sound!!! Thank you Renee for raising such a fine group of pigeons! Thank you for sending them to me! They will be fine here once Quarantine is over and they are out of the cages and into the loft... I will post a photo later! Thanks all for your positive thoughts as these three travelled... more in a bit! Hey-zle (4841) is very talkative! I love them!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update Cricket, I'm glad the traveling trio is enjoying their new digs.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Hey-zle (4841) is very talkative! I love them!



You will love her. I can just hear her. "_how dare my mom put me in a dang box for 24 hours..........but hey........this is a pretty cool place." _ She won't be quite a vocal once she gets her new mate, but one on one?? She's a sweetie for sure.........


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I hope you didn't literally "break" into the box. LOL That box can be used again you know. Actually, as long as they are clean they can be used a few times, although the PO doesn't like for us to do that.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I've noticed that all three of them like to stand in or on their dishes!!! This will be a messy quarantine! Should I remove the feed and water dishes? In the loft, they can't do that... in the cages... they can. What is the normal feed time routine for them Renee? It might make things easier to clean up! OMG they are all so sweet! Hey-zle is not scared of me at all. I had to clean up the water spill and she just moved over and cooed and watched me. I got in a little pet and she did not seem to mind! That is thrilling to me since my Hey Bunch would run if I tried to pet them! I also did the egg switch! Halo got right back on the dummy eggs as if nothing had just happened. I candled the eggs one last time before retiring them to the earth... nothing... That's ok though... I have three new babies!!!! Oh yeah! photos! let us see what I can do!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Not literally! I was actually quite careful and delicate so I wouldn't freak them out! Especially after all that relaxing Flute music! LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> I've noticed that all three of them like to stand in or on their dishes!!! This will be a messy quarantine! Should I remove the feed and water dishes? In the loft, they can't do that... in the cages... they can. What is the normal feed time routine for them Renee? It might make things easier to clean up! OMG they are all so sweet! Hey-zle is not scared of me at all. I had to clean up the water spill and she just moved over and cooed and watched me. I got in a little pet and she did not seem to mind! That is thrilling to me since my Hey Bunch would run if I tried to pet them! I also did the egg switch! Halo got right back on the dummy eggs as if nothing had just happened. I candled the eggs one last time before retiring them to the earth... nothing... That's ok though... I have three new babies!!!! Oh yeah! photos! let us see what I can do!


All of my birds get fed every morning and that's it for the day. The only time they have food in front of them 24/7 is when they are raising babies. Like I told you yesterday, they had food all day before I shipped them, so they aren't terribly hungry. I would remove their food for the night. They are perching on the dishes because they are used to sleeping on a perch. If you've got any bricks or pieces of wood? They would probably perch on that. I expect if they got a good drink of water when they got there, you could probably take the water dishes out also.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

My husband is on it... back to the shop to collect us some make shift perches!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Oh yeah! photos! let us see what I can do!



yes.........lets's.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I see that pics are being posted. I think I've hit my "refresh" button a couple hundred times now.............


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the great news. How wonderful they got there so fast.

Reti


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

It _is_ great news! Successful travel! Now they each have a brand new perch stand in the temp cages for Quarantine... I've left them alone for a few and when I check back I hope to see them on them! I still don't know how I will be able to keep them confined like this in my Sunroom for two weeks!!! If all goes well like I anticipate, would it be sooo bad to introduce them to the loft after one week? If and only if all seems good??? or even after a stool check??? I'm just excited for them to get into the groove of things and have space!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> It _is_ great news! Successful travel! Now they each have a brand new perch stand in the temp cages for Quarantine... I've left them alone for a few and when I check back I hope to see them on them! I still don't know how I will be able to keep them confined like this in my Sunroom for two weeks!!! If all goes well like I anticipate, would it be sooo bad to introduce them to the loft after one week? If and only if all seems good??? or even after a stool check??? I'm just excited for them to get into the groove of things and have space!


Well, I have a really hard time keeping birds separate from the others simply because they are such social creatures and just hate being alone. I sometimes cheat. I've gotten away with it most of the time. All three birds have been wormed with Moxidectin, treated with Corid for 5 days for Cocci. They all had a bath three days ago with Borax in the water and they were vaccinated for PMV this morning. They did not get any treatment for respiratory or canker. It is totally up to you. I know how you feel. The only time I throw a new bird in with mine is if I'm planning on medicating mine anyway. We bought a bird down in Atlanta and I knew what we got home my birds were all going on routine meds because we're getting ready to pair them up and start breeding. So the new guy went in right away.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful news! Everybody can relax now. I'm sure the Post Office would get a huge laugh if they knew so many people were tracking the pigeon shipments that show up here on Pigeon-Talk  

Terry


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

That's so true Terry! How neat it was that they were being tracked! They must feel the love! They were really excited at the P.O. At least they seemed to be over the phone. Hey-zle (4841) was cooing at them!


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Wonderful news! Everybody can relax now. I'm sure the Post Office would get a huge laugh if they knew so many people were tracking the pigeon shipments that show up here on Pigeon-Talk
> 
> Terry


This was an exciting thread to read. It brings back good memories when Victor and I had one of our Florida pigeons (Rosco) and Two California pigeons shipped a few months ago(Uchiwa and Beaksley). 

The anticipation was just too much, but we didn't have to track what was going on because the members did it all for us! That was so nice.

We are happy you got your pigeons safe and sound. It seems the post office did another great job watching over our feathered friends.

Enjoy them.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I'm so glad the pijjies made it to their new home safe and sound.


----------

